# Air Flow Plows?



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone know who the parent manufacturer of Airflow Snow Plows? Is it part of Douglas Dynamics?

The reason I ask I was just on their site http://www.air-flo.com/product.cfm?i...319A54BA8DB3BA and looking at the plows, the full trip looks like a Western blade made out of Stainless , with a Western Lift frame and a Curtis Hitch & Run mounting system. The Trip Edge looks just like a HD series Fisher blade made out of Stainless, with a Western Lift Frame and a Curtis Hitch & Run mounting system.

All in all I think it's a great way to not re-invent the wheel but just take some of the better designs , marry them together utilizing the best material for a blade and calling it a day! I have yet to see or hear of anyone using one? I would imagine they must be heavy since the full trip is only avalable for 3/4 ton and up 8' or 9' models? I'm also wonder what they run money wise? Can't be cheap?

Jay
__________________


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Does look like a Western plow blade. Stainless is an option.... "Carbon steel blade model has silver powdercoat finish that resists wear and corrosion"


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

saw one @ sentry ford last night on trade in
looked kinda flimsy in my opinion and yes it looked like a combo of western/fisher and curtis ideas all into one.. definately had curtis headlights on it


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

airflo plows, salters, and dump bodies are all made in upstate ny. there main office in in prattsburg ny and their production plant is located in elmira ny. The last time i drove by the plant they had a big sign out front for factory direct pricing. I am pretty sure they listed an 8' straight blade for 4200 dollars new. This was also last spring so that may have changed by now.


----------

